# French portable breathalyser kits



## sekrab (Aug 6, 2011)

Where can we get the (2?) breathalyser kits that legally we understand we must have? I have heard that not all are acceptable by the French police.
Sekrab




site admin note - moved to France Touring


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

not now required until March may even be cancelled

joe


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quite right Joe,there are several "new laws" that Sarko introduces that are currently under review!!,
Just as an aside,the ones that would have been marked NF would be the only acceptable ones.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We got ours from Halfords and they are the correct type.
I think I have also seen them on the facts shop.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As has been said, Sarkozy introduced a raft of new "safety" measures including banning speed camera signs, warnings on satnavs and the breathalysers......

The breathalysers are required for ALL vehicles (except motorbikes I believe) each must carry ONE at all times (hence why some people say need to carry two - just in case you *choose* to use one so you still have one........), but it is up to you whether you want to use one. They are not accepted as evidence for legal cases - either way apparently, so if the police want to check THEY provide the equipment for that check. (Hence my belief that one in a vehicle is plenty as I will NEVER use one - I do not mix drinking and driving.)

They have to have the *NF* brand (Nationale Francais I believe) and are made by one company only and they cannot make enough to meet demand so the whole plan has been delayed until March 1st next year. There is a lot of opinion that it will be delayed again or dropped completely before that date.......

It is rumoured that the only factory that makes them happens to be owned by a relative of Sarkozy - which might explain some things, but I have no proof either way on that......

There is a lot of anger amongst the French farmers (not a group to annoy EVER) since they have pointed out that there is nowhere on a tractor to carry such things in a clean place - that might be another nail in the coffin of these €1.50 items.

You can supposedly get them from supermarkets (no supply is reported from many  ), from car accessory shops (we don't stock them as they are not available Sir,  ) amd pharmacies (try the car accessory shops..... :? ) - so their availability is questionable.

You can buy them from Outdoor Bits at the shows (if he still has any left) at a very good price for two.

IMO we have them but they probably are not legally marked so that is questionable but I will not lose any sleep over it.......

Such parting measures are quite common from French Presidents and the legislation often gets quietly shelved by the newcomer, so relax and see what happens........

IF they do decide to follow it through I and many others will be sure to report it, but if it is quietly dropped we may never hear of it again........ :roll:

Hope that gives you some background, 

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

not cheap over here and not needed yet when they will be needed they will be available in french supermarkets at about €1.5

joe


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Earlier this year a few months after the story broke, I know quite a few members who tried to buy them in France and the shops had sold out!
It seems you hear two stories.
One is no body wants them and the other is they can't get them.
But as mentioned the law may go into the bin, and in anyway, the fine for not having one is very low.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this recent post (and several others) further down the France touring forum

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-131750-personal-breathalyser-in-france.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> You can supposedly get them from supermarkets (no supply is reported from many  ), from car accessory shops (we don't stock them as they are not available Sir,  ) amd pharmacies (try the car accessory shops..... :? ) - so their availability is questionable.
> 
> Dave


Dave: Thanks for that , it explains a lot.

We bought the last kit from the Cite de Europe Carrefour last February. When I got around to looking at them they were just about to go out-of-date. I wrote to Carrefour and was asked to take them back for exchange.

Last month we passed that way again and I took them back. I was told they no longer stocked ethylotester kits and had no plans to do so in the future. They gave me my 2 euros back.

We were a bit surprised at the time and were wondering whether to buy the more expensive ones in UK or wait until we were next in France.

We'll wait now !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There seemed to be plenty available in the onboard shop on our P&O crossing in Oct, at the inflated price of £4.99.

We didn't bother and will wait to see what happens.

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> There seemed to be plenty available in the onboard shop on our P&O crossing in Oct, at the inflated price of £4.99.
> 
> We didn't bother and will wait to see what happens.
> 
> Pete


Along with the overpriced Hi-Viz jackets, over priced beam benders, over priced GB plates, over priced maps and guide books etc. etc.

Ohh..... and the over priced Toblerone :roll:

I can remember when some ferry companies (I think Sally Line was one) used to give GB plates (with their logo on) away.

In fact I think I still have a very early Eurotunnel one somewhere.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> There seemed to be plenty available in the onboard shop on our P&O crossing in Oct, at the inflated price of £4.99.
> 
> We didn't bother and will wait to see what happens.
> 
> Pete


One would only expect to pay an 'inflated' price once they had been blown into! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think at one time, all of the ferry companies gave them foc, but I also suppose that crossings are now so competitive they try to save every penny.
Just imagine the cost, if they gave everybody one and in any case it would be built into the price.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not only that but if ones vehicle has standard €U marked registration plates it is not necessary to display a GB sticker!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I did get a pair of testers from a French supermarket, so perhaps these are an appreciating item? €20 each anyone? 

Despite the fact they may never be of any use, and I don't drink very much anyway, I am still considering getting an electric one to just see how much alcohol is still in me the morning after. I know a few pints with a meal should be gone by the morning, but everyone is different and I'm curious! :twisted:


----------



## sekrab (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your advice. 

I guess we'll sit back and wait and see then...........

Sekrab.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Not only that but if ones vehicle has standard €U marked registration plates it is not necessary to display a GB sticker!


Ah but is this so ? I understood that, if you're driving in a non-EU country, then you have to have a GB sticker as well. In theory this should apply to Switzerland but I gather they don't worry.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think for the EU, the requirement is that your country of origin is clear - which in most cases is simple as the number plates are different styles and are unique for each country.

Outside the EU a GB plate would be required - and Switzerland is outside the EU I believe.......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never seen one ever in France and I spend a lot of time here. I bet it gets binned. Dont worry about it.

Its crackers anyway. I just had a Leffe on Honfleur Harbour. Drove back to the van on the bike. If I had used my breathlyser to see if I was ok to roll home (I wasnt as I cant see in the dark anyway) I would then have to mess about finding another one in the morning which I cant anyway as nobody sells them. Actually Dave. Didnt you say motorbikes dont need them? Eh? They havent thought this through me thinks.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Some time ago I signed up with a French organisation that is fighting the introduction of mandatory breaythalysers in cars.

Below is a rough, quick translation of an Email I have just received asking for more signatures on their petition, which already has 250,000, which I thought may be of interest.

Thre link is at the end and all they need is a name and Email address.

I can provide the original french if anyone wants it

Dear friend,

The government will insist that you have a breathalyzer in your car?
It is in the coming days that this will come into play ...

Here it is, the National Road Safety (NSRF) required by Manuel Valls is formed. And it's primary mission is to evaluate the interest of decree requiring to hold a breathalyzer in his car.

The Interior Minister has understood that the French are angry to have imposed on them a breathalyzer whose sole purpose is to maximize the profits of manufacturers and do nothing to improve their safety on the road. And this is why he asked the Council to reconsider the case.

Clearly, it could decide to abandon the project.

Except that faced with the manufacturers of breathalysers who will not easily let escape a market of 76 million euros - they also obtained after a lobbying scandal. They are already using blackmail of unemployment. It's too easy! They could also make it mandatory for drivers to wear helmets, it will create jobs in the helmet manufacturers ...

And the millions of drivers who will be verbalized € 11, while they did not drink a drop of alcohol, just because he did not buy breathalyzer, according to them this is normal?

Today, the battle is engaged.

And we can win if we show that we CNSR the massive support of the citizens.

Our petition against mandatory breathalyzer has already collected 250,000 signatures.

I'll go back to the first petitions 250.00 Armand Jung, President of NCRP, on behalf of the French who refuse imposed on them a device they do not need and will not improve security.

But the standoff that engages with the manufacturers should be many more to convince the Council.

So please, if you have not already done quickly sign the petition "No to mandatory breathalyzers" here

And have it signed by as many people around you to help us obtain the annulment of the decree.

Say to your friends that it is obviously not defending reckless drunken drivers. But to show the Council that citizens refuse something that imposes breathalyzers in their vehicles whose sole purpose is to maximize the profits of manufacturers, and will not improve their safety on the road.

If some want to have a breathalyzer in their glove box, no stopping them. But it is absurd to make it mandatory for everyone!

Thank you in advance for your work to help us get the annulment of the decree!

Sincerely,

Christiane Bayard
Secretary General
League for the Defense of Drivers

http://www.liguedesconducteurs.org/...ling_ethylotest/task,petition/tmpl,component/


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Chas17 - I received the same e-mail the other day but hadn't got around to putting it through a translator yet.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Penquin said:


> Outside the EU a GB plate would be required - and Switzerland is outside the EU I believe.......
> 
> Dave


Oops! 8O


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Just wondering where we're at with this new law. Attached is from the AA website dated Jan 2013.

Does this mean that it will be introduced from March 1st after all?

Not the clearest piece of information I've ever read :roll: 

Jed


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not worth bothering about Jed, IMHO.

The fine is only €11 if you get copped, and for a trivial €3 you may as well stuff one in the glovebox and forget about it . . . until such unlikely time as you may need to produce it.

No point in carrying two, since most of us never intend to use them anyway!

Beaucoup de fuss about rien, je pense! :roll: (Typical French, eh!)

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Ive seen them on sale around here recently but no-one ever talks about them. There has been thought that the whole idea will just be quietly dropped. I wouldn't waste any time or money finding them at the moment. If they really become a requirement I expect they'll be available in France and you'd be able to buy one when you get here.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think you will find the NF approved kits that are on sale in Halfords are actually made in the UK.

I stand to be corrected in approximately 3 seconds bit I am sure I read on the leaflet they were made London way somewhere"

Just a side bit of banter to move the night along

Regards

John


----------

